# How long till oxytocin works?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My yearling doe aborted 2 tiny kids this morning. She was about 3 months along. I'm concerned about her cleaning out properly so talked to a vet. He suggested 1-2 cc oxytocin and then repeat in a couple hours. We gave her 2 cc two hours ago and she hasn't passed anything yet. How soon can expect to see something pass? We'll give her







another dose soon. This is her this morning when she started labour.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes it takes a few shots. But sometimes it just takes a while.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok thanks! We gave her another shot tonight. If she hasn't passed anything by morning would you give another one?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I probably would not go beyond tomorrow morning. The oxy will make them push no matter if the cervix is open or not and you might run into a bigger issue then just retained placenta. 
What I have done and had pretty good luck with retained placenta is get a uterin bolus and put in some distilled water till it melts. Then get a baby feeding tube and syringe and GENTLY put the tube in her and then put the bolus and water in her. I have heard about people using LA200 but I have not used it and have never looked into it but if that’s what you have might not hurt to look into it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't give another shot. Oxytocin really doesn't work long after birth. I never gave oxytocin beyond 10 hours after birth.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So this morning there's no change. She's just had the two shots of oxytocin last eve. How long do I wait to call the vet again?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she didn't pass her placenta?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm quite sure. Her backside looks the same as last night and there's nothing in her small pen. I know sometimes they eat it but I just don't think she did. Would you expect to see placenta if she was barely 3 months along?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she passed 2 kids, you should see a placenta. Call the vet. You'd be better off having someone physically look at her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I just talked to the vet. He said to give her penicillin every other day for 3 doses. I did actually try to go in this morning too and her cervix is still partly open but couldn't get my whole hand in. Hopefully she'll keep discharging more.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Just to update....we've given Katie some long-acting penicillan twice(as per vet's instructions) and will give the 3rd dose today. She never passed more than a little discharge and drips, and has been acting very normal. No foul smell coming from backside either. So I'm just hoping she's in the clear and nothing will go wrong with her now yet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well. Glad she seems ok.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I just feel like a need to hold my breath a little longer. Surely if she still had anything inside like placenta or God forbid, another kid, she wouldn't be acting normal, right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably not.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sadly I know for a fact your girl would probably be dead by now if there was still a fetus in there. My first kidding was terrible and I checked her after getting one kid out but I didn’t check far enough and she didn’t last 24 hours. 
Over the years I’ve had a few that have miscarried and I ended up flushing all of them because I never seen a placenta. I even had a doe 2 years ago kid and retained her placenta. Never a bad smell or anything like that and they bred back with no issues. So I think as long as she doesn’t get infected you should be good. 
And I’m sorry about the loss of the babies


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To your question, Oxytocin starts working within few minutes. 
And does not last long thereafter.
2 cc's was quite a lot. It could do harm to her uterus.
It should of been 1 cc at most, no more. 

Usually 1x will be all you need. 
If it doesn't work the first time, it most likely will not work the second time. But only 2 x should be done, if you want to do so, make absolutely sure, she is open when giving it.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sure why but the oxytocin didn't seem to do much for her. We gave 2 cc the first dose and only 1 cc a few hours later. I checked her the next morning and she was still open inside. She seems perfectly fine and normal now so imI not worrying anymore. Hopefully she won't have trouble getting bred again after a few months.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've had oxytocin not do anything for me on occasion. Not sure why. Using it has never thrilled me since it hasn't always worked for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know what it is either, for some it doesn't work and most others, it works very well.


----------

